# gauge lights problem



## Musicmike927 (Feb 22, 2009)

My gauge lights worked perfect until I installed a retrosound radio into my car. During the instal i blew the fuse controlling my under dash (door open) lights. I reinstalled the fuse and now the under dash lights come on but the dash lights still dont work. Any guesses?


----------



## Musicmike927 (Feb 22, 2009)

by the way is a 69 (if it matters)


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

yes check other fuses for a blown one. r&r if bad. then turn headlight switch to turn interior lights on. if this works it is not your headlight switch. i have seen the coils on the headlight sw get burned when blowing other fuses


----------



## Musicmike927 (Feb 22, 2009)

no other fuses are blown. Is there anyway I can check the coil with a Volt meter and if the coil is blown do i have to replace the whole switch. Also i have no idea what the coil looks like to test it.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Musicmike927 said:


> My gauge lights worked perfect until I installed a retrosound radio into my car. During the instal i blew the fuse controlling my under dash (door open) lights. I reinstalled the fuse and now the under dash lights come on but the dash lights still dont work. Any guesses?


Does your under dash lights and gauge lights all work off the same fuse? If the gauge lights are on a different fuse maybe you're not making a good connection especially if the fuse block is rusted. If that's the case, put the fuse in so one end is not snapped completely in the holder. I have to do that on a couple of mine. Needless to say, I bought a painless 12 circut fuse block, only, that I need to install when I feel the need to shut down the car from being on the road. Haven't felt that need yet!
Also, I know this is a silly question, but, is your switch turned all the way over so your gauges are at the brightest setting? For some reason, mine were at the lowest setting once and they acted like they weren't working. Just turned the knob and walla, they worked...... Sometimes it's just the simplist fixes.....


----------



## Musicmike927 (Feb 22, 2009)

Im pretty sure there on the same fuse. Weird thing is that the red (your lights are on) light, on the speedo lights up and the "gen" light come on, but not the lights that illuminate the gauges and transmission gear selector. Also any info on testing the switch coil.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I don't have under dash lights. I pulled the fuse for my gauge lights. Should be the same as yours I believe. It's on the left side of the fuse block, 3 fuses down or 2nd from the bottom. My top fuse slot on the left side is open. That one is for convert. tops etc.. When I pulled the fuse, my gauge lights went out including my aftermarket gauges. Red high beam light and idiot lights stay on like yours. I think you have a fuse problem. Maybe play around with that fuse while the lights are on. See if you can get them to at least pop on for a second. It could be just a bad connection. But if it's the same fuse for your under dash lights, then I don't know. I'm sure you can check your headlight switch with a meter, I just don't know exactly how to go about it.

Check this too. When you pull the headlight switch on does your tail lights come on? The fuse that controls the gauge lights also controls the tail lights. If they don't come on, you have a bad fuse or connection. If they do come on, well....... I'm out of ideas.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Might have cooked the printed circuit board for the dash lights....try all the fuses and headlight switch first.....


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 30, 2009)

*near same problem on 72*

My 72 is showing a very near scenario. I'm getting ready to go through the wiring diagram and pull the circuit. Once I do that I should be able to post possibilities for you if you still need help.
Mine has lost all dashboard gauge lights except the alt and turn sig indicators.
Was working when I parked it 8 years ago...can't imagine why after all those years in a coastal environment it doesn't work now, lol.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Musicmike927 said:


> by the way is a 69 (if it matters)


I uploaded a 69 schematic in the below thread today, hope it helps;

http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/69-wiring-diagram-scans-22042/


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You could have burnt the printed circuit, as Eric says. You check the resistor coil in the headlamp switch with an Ohmmeter, and the switch disconnected from any power source (or you'll smoke your ohmmeter). The resistance should change as you turn the knob, and not have any open circuits. First thing I would check is grounds.....run a jumper from one of the dash lites that does not work (the body of the lamp) to a good ground and see if it lights up.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 30, 2009)

*Radio*

Mike, after looking at the wiring diagram that 05 posted I see that the circuit you are having problems with is tied in with the radio power wire (yellow in and gray out). Then to the cigar lighter lamp, the heater lamp, the rheostat connector. If you look at the diagram 05 posted it is at the top left of the graphic. I think it may also be tied in to your console light.
Any chance you cut the yellow or gray wire when installing the radio?
Are these other lights out as well as the guages?
Also make sure you check the tiny fuse on the fuse block. I believe this is the correct fuse for the circuit having the problem.
I believe it is a SFE4 Rheostat controlled illumination light fuse as was posted in another thread by someone here.

Hope this helped.


----------



## Sa1nt B3trayus (Sep 25, 2010)

*Pull the dash to get the gauges out?! What?! LOL*

[QUOTE=LastOutlaw;190509]My 72 is showing a very near scenario. I'm getting ready to go through the wiring diagram and pull the circuit. Once I do that I should be able to post possibilities for you if you still need help.
Mine has lost all dashboard gauge lights except the alt and turn sig indicators.
Was working when I parked it 8 years ago...can't imagine why after all those years in a coastal environment it doesn't work now, lol.[/QUOTE]

I was having a similar problem with my 72...long story short, pulled the dash out, inspected the printed circuit for breaks, and before reinstall of dash and all the wires, the gauge lights worked. I put everything back together, and now, I have neither dash lights or taillights. Taillight fuse keeps blowing, and now I have one more problem than when I started. . . . . ... ..any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I had a similar problem just come up on my 65 ( gauges not lighting-but everything else works fine)and after some time diagnosing it was the switch- http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...0241169190&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT - $15.95 on ebay free shipping- solved my problem


----------

